# Connexion Apple TV



## guerloua (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec l'apple TV, pour vous expliquer ma situation mon coloc, a acheté un apple tv, sauf que la télé fournis dans l'appartement meublé est trop vieille pour accepté le hdmi. Du coup je sais qu'il est possible de convertir l'image en achetant un convertisseur YUV/RVB mais en attendant le convertisseur, est-il possible de visionner le contenu de l'apple TV sur un mac book, ou un mac book Pro en wifi ou autre moyen?

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse

Bonne soirée


----------



## theweep (22 Septembre 2011)

Impossible, le macbook, contrairement a liMac, ne peut pas passer en target display.


----------

